# my dirt report



## blondlebanese (Aug 17, 2015)

I finished drying my twelve plants.  curing now.  was my second grow.  I experimented a little.  eight grew in soilless using floro nova nutes.  four(aliens on moonshine) I grew in soil fed only water plus I added guano and perilite at start of grow.  one in black gold, one in fox farm potting soil,  one in happy frog, one in fox farm ocean forest and one in miracle grow potting soil.  to my surprise miracle grow grew the biggest plant and was equally potent.


----------

